# I think Bi-color?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is Basko, Gala's only boy







I think he is going to turn out to be a bi-color, he looks a lot like his mom when she was his age. They turned 8 weeks old yesterday...

































Here is Gala when she was his age:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a cutie Basko is!! And Gala's baby pics show her personality.
I thought Bi's didnt have so much tan on the face/chest, or eyebrows, and more toe-penciling. 
I don't get to see enough of them, though. I love bi-colors, I hope Basko stays just the way he is! 
Someone will be very lucky to get a Gala lookalike, shoot, just a Gala pup would be a joy to have!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

A joy??? Are you sure you didn't mean a nightmare???


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like a challenge!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

He is adorable!!! I was curious though. My guy is a bi-color and I thought that bi colors don't have the light colors on their chest and face. Did gala loose her markings as she matured? I can't tell by the avatar of yours, assuming thats her.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

beautiful pup!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI like a challenge!!


Well that, you would definitely get! No questions about it.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He is SOOO cute!! He might be a bicolor. I think I read somewhere that a bicolor is pretty much solid black at birth with just a bit of tan around their butt.

I'll take him. LOL.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine Did gala loose her markings as she matured? I can't tell by the avatar of yours, assuming thats her.


The dog in the my avatar is Sam, this is Gala taken while pregnant...


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoHe is SOOO cute!! He might be a bicolor. I think I read somewhere that a bicolor is pretty much solid black at birth with just a bit of tan around their butt.
> 
> I'll take him. LOL.


LOL... BF makes fun of me because I think the bullseye around is butt is SOOOO cute. Don't ask me why i think that. I just know when I throw the ball and he runs after it I can alway spot him from the white ring.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bi-colors can have the eyebrow and or cheek markings, Penciling on the toes, bunny butt and tar heels.

Carolina I would saythat he is darn close to a Bi-color, he belly looks black, most Black & Tans have more tan on the belly.

CUTE pup.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is soooo sooooo cute. Gala was a precious [looking] little one too.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a cute little devil - Galarina?


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh -he is a cutie.. I agree I think he will be a bicolor-he looks a lot like my girl at 8 weeks. She has more silver ( white ) on her chest.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH BOY! What a cutie pup!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> Carolina I would saythat he is darn close to a Bi-color, he belly looks black, most Black & Tans have more tan on the belly.
> 
> CUTE pup.


Yes, his belly is all black.


----------

